# Lake Country Pads - Application Guide



## detailfinish (Jul 16, 2006)

Apologies if this a repost...

I am really enjoying using the Lake Country CC pads and whilst looking at their site I found this Application Guide, very useful.

Follow the instructions in the lower left panel.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thats looking good Damon, nice one! 

Got some on route to us as we speak :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great little guide that - cut out and keep. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thats looking good Damon, nice one!
> 
> Got some on route to us as we speak :thumb:
> 
> Johnny


What size John? (Any 5"  )

Alan W


----------



## timb (Jul 29, 2006)

Thanks for this, will come in handy.

Tim


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Table II Foam Pad Selection / Use*

*Polish / Cutting Pad* (*Yellow)	A harder more dense foam composition (50 PPI ) with an abrasive cutting action, for use with a medium abrasive polish, Machine Polish 1 or 2, Swirl Mark Remover, or Autoglym Paint Renovator Polish (Speed number 4-5)

*Polish / Light Cutting Pad *(*Orange)	A mid range, high density foam composition (60 PPI) with a medium abrasive cutting action, for use with a Swirl Mark Remover, Pre-Wax Paint Cleaner, Klasse All-In-One, or Autoglym Super Resin Polish (Speed number 4)

*Polish / Waxing Pad *(*White)	A softer less dense foam composition(70 PPI) with a light abrasive cutting action, for use with a Swirl Mark Remover, Pre-Wax Paint Cleaner, Klasse All-In-One, or Autoglym Super Resin Polish (Speed number 4)

*Finishing Pad* (*Black /Blue)	An ultra-smooth foam that has no abrasive cutting ability (80 PPI) for use with Klasse High Sealant Gloss, Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection, Zanio Z-2 or Z-5 or a Glaze (Speed number 3)

*Levelling Pads* (Wool)
Are made from 100% natural lambs wool (do not use synthetic wool) are usually used to level a paint film surface with an abrasive machine polish (compound) or to apply a polish to large areas 
Wool pads used wet or dry produce the most paint surface `compounding haze' (40 PPI)

Lake Counties (LC)	A patented process encapsulates the base of the lamb's wool fibres with microscopic polyurethane foam particles. Cuts like natural sheepskin but finishes like a foam pad. Aggressively removes 1500 - 2000 grit scratches, leaving a lustrous finish with no hazing by reducing compounding swirls. Foamed fibres resist matting and compression. Foaming process also creates minute air pockets at the base of the fibres, which improves cushioning and retention of compounds and polishes.

Information Resource- http://www.lakecountrymfg.com/

*The foam pad colour identifications and specifications are by Lake County Manufacturing (LC) other manufactures of foam pads use different colours to identify the abrasiveness or cutting ability of their foam pads, they can be purchased at www.properautocare.com.


----------

